# Grandaddy of all GO Dawgs threads, real season starts this week #40



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2018)

Tim to hunker down for a tough stretch of games. LSU, Auburn, Florida, and Kentucky all have winning records.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2018)

Even Tech is looking better.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 9, 2018)

Go Noles in South Ga not scared of no Naders


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 9, 2018)

Got 2 15 packs of natty lights, 2 lawn chairs, and the smoker under the carport


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!! This is the week we find out what our teams made of!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 10, 2018)

Hang on down there S&S, the Warrior creek gonna look like a major river.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs. This one getting off to a slow start.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 10, 2018)

go dogs still scared of bama


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2018)

*Y'all hunker down!*







*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs, beat the corndogs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs tec sucks


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 10, 2018)

Go Noles riding out the storm


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs picking up a huge commitment from the number 3 safety that is an early enrolee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles riding out the storm



I just got the call that I'll be headed to Panama City. Feel like I just got home from Wilmington. I hate that these events are what my industry dream of. Because the folks living in the areas suffer. The folks in Wilmington area were awesome to us.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 10, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles riding out the storm


what is your weather like down there boy


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 10, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> I just got the call that I'll be headed to Panama City. Feel like I just got home from Wilmington. I hate that these events are what my industry dream of. Because the folks living in the areas suffer. The folks in Wilmington area were awesome to us.


  be careful down there it's good that we have you good people down there like you


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs!

Stay safe Brother!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 10, 2018)

Cine is a Dawg!


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs gettin after it


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs whupping LSU, like the last time we played them in the Red Stick.


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2018)

Well Florida lost to Kentucky. Florida beat LSU I think Kentucky got across the 50 one time on offense in the second half against A&M. It shouldn't even be a close game when we play LSU. Our defense looks sketchy at times because I believe of the different schemes we are trying. Just like I predicted in the 2nd half the 1st team D gave up nada. When we need to, we get back to basics and get it done. We also come out in drives either going all pass or all run...again working on things knowing that when we need to we can put our head down and get it done. Maybe that's me being optimistic instead of the usual pessimistic, but you have to think outside the box to beat bama. I mean it would be nice to miss the Sec championship game, get a week off to rest and still make the playoffs but...


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 10, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> I just got the call that I'll be headed to Panama City. Feel like I just got home from Wilmington. I hate that these events are what my industry dream of. Because the folks living in the areas suffer. The folks in Wilmington area were awesome to us.



Those folks took a beating. Hopefully they can piece everything back together.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 10, 2018)

The last hour or so has been pretty rough. The eye passed about 40 miles west of us so we didn't get the worst part. It looks like we'll have it whooped in another hour or so! 

These pecan trees are not fairing well. No telling how many will be down in the morning.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2018)

Here along the Georgia coast and we're getting some gusty winds, but nothing too bad right now. Did hear a limb hit the roof of the house not long ago. We are under a Tornado watch until 2AM. Sure praying that one don't develop! LOL

Y'all stay safe out there!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs and everyone stay safe!


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs getting plenty of rain on the food plots


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs not having a chance to stay within 98 points of Alabama. They beat Luahville bad. Got to be a powerhouse to do that. Plus they held Arkansas to 30 points. They should be in the Super bowl this year.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 11, 2018)

GO Noles cutting and moving trees out of the dirt rd. 

That's a road with no pavement for you Atlanter boys...?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 11, 2018)

Go Noles laying it down for a nap.

Some places in S Ga are gonna look a little different come daylight. Y'all be safe


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 11, 2018)

Early morning Go Dawgs!

Hope everyone is ok this morning!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs getting ready for the corndogs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 11, 2018)

Go Dogs hoping we whip the canjun's.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 11, 2018)

GO Noles looking at a MESS.

Hope Elfiii still has power for his oxygen machine!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> GO Noles looking at a MESS.
> 
> Hope Elfiii still has power for his oxygen machine!



You gonna get banded!!!!!!! ??? Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 11, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> You gonna get banded!!!!!!! ??? Go Dawgs!



Nah we have to have one token nole here, all the rest done run off!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 11, 2018)

go noles and bammers and dogs on oxygen machines


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 11, 2018)

go dogs afraid of avatar bets


----------



## ddgarcia (Oct 11, 2018)

Getting ready to head for the Bayou to watch the Dawgs chew Tiger tail #2 for the year!

Wooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 11, 2018)

Boy the squirrels sure had a rough night around the house last night. Trees were really rocking and rolling all night. Done seen several squirrels staggering around the yard today.
*
GO DAWGS!
BEAT LSU!*


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 11, 2018)

go dogs scared of lsu


----------



## elfiii (Oct 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs ain't skurred a no LS Who.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 11, 2018)

go dogs getting their deer poached tonight


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs heading down Hwy 27 Saturday morning!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 11, 2018)

HUNKER DOWN YOU HAIRY DAWGS!! Let's kick some gator butt!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 11, 2018)

Go Noles hunting a flashlight


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Oct 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs getting ready to go fishing with RIP!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs! Make sure you take chicken livers John!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 11, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles hunting a flashlight


go slayer dog hunting with a flashlight in suwannee swamps right now.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 12, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> go slayer dog hunting with a flashlight in suwannee swamps right now.



That boy is serious about that little 6 pt he's been seeing on camera.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 12, 2018)

Go flashlight Dogs on wma's getting a head start on the crowd


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Dub (Oct 12, 2018)

Can't wait for this game.



Gonna get my tailgate eats grilling at home.

Can't wait to see this game.


GO DAWGS !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 12, 2018)

Go DAWGS! There's a chill in the air and muzzleloader season opens tomorrow! WOOHOO!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 12, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> That boy is serious about that little 6 pt he's been seeing on camera.


6 is about right but more towards 7.. But that's his age. Not the biggest deer on my property. We've got history. He was standing next to the 10 I put an arrow thru last year and he disappeared. I thought someone had shot him cause he never came back until December and I could never get him in bow range. He's just an 8 pointer that actually shrunk this year. Here's an earlier in the year pic of him i had on my phone.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs shooting small deer and fishing with chicken livers!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> 6 is about right but more towards 7.. But that's his age. Not the biggest deer on my property. We've got history. He was standing next to the 10 I put an arrow thru last year and he disappeared. I thought someone had shot him cause he never came back until December and I could never get him in bow range. He's just an 8 pointer that actually shrunk this year. Here's an earlier in the year pic of him i had on my phone.


kill him now


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 12, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> kill him now



I told you when you missed him last year on Slayers big food plot he was gonna disappear.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 12, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> 6 is about right but more towards 7.. But that's his age. Not the biggest deer on my property. We've got history. He was standing next to the 10 I put an arrow thru last year and he disappeared. I thought someone had shot him cause he never came back until December and I could never get him in bow range. He's just an 8 pointer that actually shrunk this year. Here's an earlier in the year pic of him i had on my phone.




Go Dogs chasing good bucks


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2018)

Dub said:


> Can't wait for this game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me to brother! I'm ready to see what we got, and I hope we will not be disappointed!

*GO DAWGS!
BEAT LSU!*


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2018)

go dogs incarcerated


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2018)

go noles harvesting maters


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 12, 2018)

riprap said:


> Well Florida lost to Kentucky. Florida beat LSU I think Kentucky got across the 50 one time on offense in the second half against A&M. It shouldn't even be a close game when we play LSU. Our defense looks sketchy at times because I believe of the different schemes we are trying. Just like I predicted in the 2nd half the 1st team D gave up nada. When we need to, we get back to basics and get it done. We also come out in drives either going all pass or all run...again working on things knowing that when we need to we can put our head down and get it done. Maybe that's me being optimistic instead of the usual pessimistic, but you have to think outside the box to beat bama. I mean it would be nice to miss the Sec championship game, get a week off to rest and still make the playoffs but...



Only one team has that option in their back pocket.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs heading to hunting camp!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2018)

go dogs running to food plots after losing to lsu


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 12, 2018)

LS Who???????????????????????


GO DAWGS!


----------



## dfhooked (Oct 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs, will be jumping on a bus here in Nola at 830 am with about 15 other dawg fans and only a couple LSwho's.  Was given great tickets in the lower section of the endzone by a LSU family member so I am hopeful to witness Georgia make a statement we have all been waiting for this year.


----------



## ddgarcia (Oct 12, 2018)

Well if half the Red and Black I see represented on Boubon St is in the stadium tomorrow we will be WELL represented.

Go Dawgs live from Bourbon St


----------



## elfiii (Oct 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs in the tree stand waiting for 6 to try and scarf my deer.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs down on Bourbon St making some racket.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 12, 2018)

dfhooked said:


> Go Dawgs, will be jumping on a bus here in Nola at 830 am with about 15 other dawg fans and only a couple LSwho's.  Was given great tickets in the lower section of the endzone by a LSU family member so I am hopeful to witness Georgia make a statement we have all been waiting for this year.



Sounds like fun, pull us through. Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs got the camper loaded and ready to head t Bremen tomorrow!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2018)

Welcome home John! Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ddgarcia (Oct 13, 2018)

Game Day on the Bayou Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 13, 2018)

Hope it’s a good un,,,,


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs in a tree stand hoping for a win today.


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 13, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs in a tree stand hoping for a win today.


should be near perfect conditions, good luck.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2018)

Good luck in the deer stand and in Red Stick! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 13, 2018)

go dogs


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 13, 2018)

Go Dawg down in the Bayou.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 13, 2018)

go dogs in tree stands and hiding out in food plots


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 13, 2018)

go bammers filling up the cooler headed to the boat


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Oct 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs! I'm not being optimistic anymore. We were doing our best on offense and defense in previous games...


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

Dawgs still rule!!!

Just not today.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## riprap (Oct 13, 2018)

Good to see Mark Richt hasn't forgotten about the fade to the corner. We've got the take a sack down pat. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 14, 2018)

roll tide


----------



## elfiii (Oct 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs being embarrassed yesterday.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs receiving a wake up call!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs in the RV relaxing today and ready to start the new job tomorrow!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 14, 2018)

geaux dwags


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs!

The mighty tide only scored 39 against a lowly Mizzu ........ tOSU might need to be #1 this week,


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 14, 2018)

GO DAWGS..... they better get their excretion together or it will hit the fan and that ain't good.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 14, 2018)

the players need to have the ga coaches running laps this week


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 14, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> the players need to have the ga coaches running laps this week



Go Dawgs agreeing with 6.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 14, 2018)

I think the loss was on the coaches. They had 0 for an offensive plan, after they quit running the ball. From looked nothing like we have seen from the past. The D stopped two runs at the line of scrimmage, only to see them bounce off for 50 yards or more. These guys have always won in HS and they look at their #2 ranking and think they can play at half speed and still win. It might end up being a good thing that we lost. If we had pulled it out at the end those young guys would still be thinking that all they had to do is show up. At this point there is no standard.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 14, 2018)

What Charlie said. No standard!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 14, 2018)

We will know more about CKS as a coach after the Fla game.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 14, 2018)

Good to have a week off, review film and game plan for the slimy lizards. Should be healthier in 2 weeks, too.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 14, 2018)

westcobbdog said:


> Good to have a week off, review film and game plan for the slimy lizards. Should be healthier in 2 weeks, too.



Yep, Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 14, 2018)

Go Dogs with no standards.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 14, 2018)

Go Bammer with no qb


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 14, 2018)

Go Noles with no ranking


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 14, 2018)

Go Slayer with no avatar


----------



## riprap (Oct 14, 2018)

Go average Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2018)

Go Richt like Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Oct 15, 2018)

We have got to get after it!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 15, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Slayer with no avatar


here ishis new avatar


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 15, 2018)

dogs win out


----------



## elfiii (Oct 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs hoping 6 is right but having my doubts about beating the gators.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 15, 2018)

Be a Dixie DAWG till the day I die. GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs. They kinda like my Youngins, I get upset with the way they do things sometimes, but I still love em.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs!

I bleed Red and Black!!!!!!

Win, lose or tie I am a Bulldog till I die!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Oct 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs living that West Georgia life


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 15, 2018)

Go Noles Go


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs having to come back to work..


----------



## riprap (Oct 16, 2018)

Fields and Fromm getting equal time this week


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2018)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 16, 2018)

Go Noles getting ready for a bowl game.

That's our natty this year......


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs trying to get to Gulf Shores, only making it to Prattville Alabama, due to traffic and storms.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 16, 2018)

Went to the local Spots bar tonight, seeing if them old boys from B'ham were around. I think they told the ambulance driver they were from here. No sign of them.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs getting their butts worked off this weak.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 17, 2018)

One more game gents vs the slimy lizards and we will know who we are as far as a team goes and will know what to expect of this team. We already know we are a few DL short of a full deck.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs hoping the bye week gives us time to focus and man up.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 17, 2018)

Boy them Tigers sure slowed this thread down!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs sitting in Gulf Shores.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 17, 2018)

We already on 185 and it aint been open a week.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs headed to the Gulf coast!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs who finally made it to Gulf Shores and are living large.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 18, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles getting ready for a bowl game.
> 
> That's our natty this year......


yep. enjoy the birminghambowl


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 18, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs who finally made it to Gulf Shores and are living large.


have fun


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 18, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> yep. enjoy the birminghambowl



If little Timmy Tua doesn't get better soon we may see y'all there!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 18, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> If little Timmy Tua doesn't get better soon we may see y'all there!


tua is good to go. he will pit bama up by 35 in the first quarter and a half then sit and have next week off. ? then torch lsu nov 3.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs sitting over some BFO hoping something happens.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Oct 18, 2018)

Go current SEC champs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 18, 2018)

GO DAWGS HAPPY TO HAVE A BYE WEEK TO REGROUP!


----------



## riprap (Oct 18, 2018)

Go dawgnation on Facebook posting the same topic 6x a day


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 18, 2018)

Go Bamers forgetting about going through  a dozen poor coaches before getting one who swore he was not leaving his job in the NFL.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs hunting the last day of primitive weapons.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs going to see Chris Stapleton tonight!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs hunting the last day of primitive weapons.



Mikey is heading down today and I'll be going in the morning. Trying to put that boy on a deer!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 19, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs hunting the last day of primitive weapons.


go dawgs who were living when primitive weapons were invented?


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 19, 2018)

go dogs jealous of bama


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 19, 2018)

go slayer and elfiiii killing deer with rocks


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Oct 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs wishing my wife didn't sign our kids up for soccer this fall


----------



## elfiii (Oct 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs enjoying the evening hunt.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs under Friday night lights!!


----------



## riprap (Oct 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs watching Colorado state


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs getting ready for another opening day !


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs wishing I had worn my camo thong and wife beater to the woods today. It’s like a summer day.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 20, 2018)

Yep humid weather today. Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 20, 2018)

go bama stomping a hole in the vols today


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs on a rainy volsux day!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 20, 2018)

go dogs killing deer


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 20, 2018)

going to be a lot of brown and down today in Georgia


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 20, 2018)

slayer got 13 last night


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs letting 3.5 year old bucks walk knowing their daddy and geandaddy ain’t far away!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs not letting anything walk!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dub (Oct 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs.....working tonight.   Not able to watch my Pirates host #10 UCF.  We have dialed up some rain so the home crowd attendance should be capped to around 3,000 faithful....our gameplan is to spot 'em 50 points and then see how it goes from there.  Gonna be a bloodbath.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs playing on their phone cause there is no movement right now..


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 20, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs playing on their phone cause there is no movement right now..


kill them all slayer. sll of them. spotted ones too


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 20, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> kill them all slayer. sll of them. spotted ones too


Most spots are gone now..


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 20, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs playing on their phone cause there is no movement right now..


Why are you hunting with a machine gun? 


Good luck man, had some errands today, hitting the windy woods in the mron.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 20, 2018)

Patriot44 said:


> Why are you hunting with a machine gun?
> 
> 
> Good luck man, had some errands today, hitting the windy woods in the mron.



Not just any gun. A Lanxang Tactical VL34. Same one that won the International Sniper Competition at Benning the last 2 years..

What can I say.. I have pigs too!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 20, 2018)

Patriot44 said:


> Why are you hunting with a machine gun?
> he kills them 6-8 at a time
> 
> Good luck man, had some errands today, hitting the windy woods in the mron.



to b


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 20, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not just any gun. A Lanxang Tactical VL34. Same one that won the International Sniper Competition at Benning the last 2 years..
> 
> What can I say.. I have pigs too!



That gun won't hit a dang thing with you behind the trigger....?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 20, 2018)

Go thong wearing dogs


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 20, 2018)

Go Noles with a huge win today!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 20, 2018)

Go Noles needing 2 more wins


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 20, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> That gun won't hit a dang thing with you behind the trigger....?


 yep. Never hit the broadside of a barn with it.. Piece of junk!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 20, 2018)

Bucks were cruising today. Seen big ones and little ones! My boy missed this evening. It was a buck on the hit list. Go Dawgs headed back Tuesday and Wednesday!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs leaving the South tomorrow.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 21, 2018)

If it weren't for all the mess up there, I would head to South Georgia tomorrow.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 21, 2018)

Next weeks game will tell us all we need to know about the Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs having Gator tail for lunch next week.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 21, 2018)

if y'all are awake  pray for my family tonight.  we are about 3 1/2 weeks early but we are going to have that little girl in the morning and we are happy as ****.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 21, 2018)

go gogs bammer and noles


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 21, 2018)

Go baby having Bammers


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs!

Prayers up for 6!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs praying for the 6 family!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 21, 2018)

Go Noles and Dogs praying for the 6's


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 21, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> if y'all are awake  pray for my family tonight.  we are about 3 1/2 weeks early but we are going to have that little girl in the morning and we are happy as ****.


Heck yeah brother!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs!

Go bamers having babies!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 21, 2018)

Go you hairy Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs back in Kentucky.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs on a nice chilly morning!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 22, 2018)

Go Noles finally cooling off


----------



## riprap (Oct 22, 2018)

Dawgs expecting big things against a team that barely beat vandy


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 22, 2018)

We should run them off the field. Whether we do or not nobody knows, this team is impossible to predict. We could just as easily get run off the field.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 22, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> We should run them off the field. Whether we do or not nobody knows, this team is impossible to predict. We could just as easily get run off the field.



FL, KY and the Barn loom large. Did we learn anything from Saturday before last? Did we grow up any? Have any leaders stepped forward? Only de Shadow no an' he ain't talkin'.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 22, 2018)

elfiii said:


> FL, KY and the Barn loom large. Did we learn anything from Saturday before last? Did we grow up any? Have any leaders stepped forward? Only de Shadow no an' he ain't talkin'.
> 
> Go Dawgs!



I think we learned something. The question is, can we do anything about it. CKS said he had no magic pill. He also said he could not just turn on a switch. He said only hard work during practice would help this team.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs working hard in practice.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 22, 2018)

Go DAWGS talking to their shadows!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Oct 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs getting after it in practice.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 23, 2018)

Go DAWGS getting ready to swamp the gators!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs in a do or die game.


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 23, 2018)

If we can’t stop the run Sat we are toast. Gators have 2 good rbs like us. Hoping Kirby has some answers. Go Dogs.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2018)

I dont feel good what so ever about the game Saturday.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs making a believer out of me.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 24, 2018)

Go Noles


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs down in that nasty swamp.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs in West Georgia!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Bremen Georgia!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 24, 2018)

Go Noles


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 24, 2018)

Go Willie.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 25, 2018)

Go You Hairy Dogs.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs in a very quiet Athens


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs skinning Gators this Saturday.


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 25, 2018)

Go Dogs hoping we are fired up Sat. after last weeks showing.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs getting ready for a tough time Saturday!


----------



## riprap (Oct 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs losing commits


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs nervous about the game.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 25, 2018)

Hope to see Holyfield have a great day. He runs with and attitude.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 25, 2018)

You in Georgia John?


----------



## riprap (Oct 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs needing to meet up with John soon!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs worried about John working in East Point every day! ?


----------



## elfiii (Oct 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs hunting in the rain.


----------



## riprap (Oct 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs tired of hearing the rain hitting the tin roof on the stand


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 26, 2018)

You hunting in McRae Rip?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 26, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go baby having Bammers


----------



## riprap (Oct 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs tired of hearing the rain hitting


KyDawg said:


> You hunting in McRae Rip?


Nope but if I was I know a good dry place to stay


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 26, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> You in Georgia John?



Yes sir Boss! RIP says I am close to him, but he ain't called me yet!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 26, 2018)

John Cooper said:


> Yes sir Boss! RIP says I am close to him, but he ain't called me yet!!!!!!!


If he knows your holding some chicken livers he’ll call you!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 26, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> View attachment 947137


Sweet!!!!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs hunting in the rain..


----------



## riprap (Oct 26, 2018)

Lee Rd exit John. I'm living in Harris county this weekend watching does.


----------



## riprap (Oct 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs Richt playing Friday night lights


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs under the Friday night lights!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs on a HS Football Friday night in Georgia. Enjoyed watching my Colquitt County Packers beat Tift County 45 to 7.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs sitting under a bright dang moon waiting on sunrise.

Go Dawgs.... Sic em!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Oct 27, 2018)

Go Miami not getting after it


----------



## riprap (Oct 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs finally seen a buck


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs hunting this morning!

RIP how's the living in that area?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 27, 2018)

Let's GO NOLES!!


----------



## riprap (Oct 27, 2018)

John...stay West...lol


----------



## riprap (Oct 27, 2018)

John I've lived here all my life. If you don't have kids in school then the convenience to Atlanta and work outweighs the bad.


----------



## riprap (Oct 27, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Let's GO NOLES!!


Noles going to win this one. It would be a no doubter if jimbo was there. Fsu got athletes


----------



## riprap (Oct 27, 2018)

My bad. Noles are an undisciplined team.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 27, 2018)

riprap said:


> My bad. Noles are an undisciplined team.



They are terrible. In the rare event they get a positive play its followed by a penalty, botched handoff, high snap......the list goes on and on


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 27, 2018)

Go DAWGS!!!!! 

Sincerely,
A true Gator Hater.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs with a convincing win.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs showing up!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2018)

Good game today. We still got a lot of growing up to do. I do think the played their best half of the year. Our speed hurt us some as we ran past several plays and our tackling needs a ton of improvement. But it was a win and I will take it.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2018)

On paper we should beat UK by 14, but this is a team of 3*'s that play with passion and a chip on their shoulder. They got a great running back too.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 28, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Let's GO NOLES!!




 Sorry, I couldn't help myself.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs on a beautiful Sunday morning in the Bluegrass. It is beautiful every where today. One of my descriptions of a highly successful season is beating both UT and UF soundly. We have done that 2 years in a row. And we are only gonna get better over the next few years.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 28, 2018)

How bout them DDAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs sitting in a state, that will  be hard to live in, if we let UK beat us.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2018)

My youngest son has a Mechanical Engineering degree and a MBA from UK. He will be at the game with a UGA shirt on.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs Charlie!!!


----------



## riprap (Oct 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs for getting a good lead on Kentucky and letting Fields get a series or two.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2018)

We most likely go to the game if it is during the day. I have not checked the starting time yet, but I do know from experience Commonwealth Stadium in not nice at night in October.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs keeping me from having to listen to a bunch of carp from the BB nuts up here.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 29, 2018)

Go Monday Morning Bandwagontrey Dawg fans just for Slayer!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs still riding high on a UGA victory and a Tennessee Loss!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 29, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Go Monday Morning Bandwagontrey Dawg fans just for Slayer!



Go Dawgs that were Bulldawg born, Bulldawg bred and when they die they'll be Bulldawg dead! Goooo Dawgs, SIC EM!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 29, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> We most likely go to the game if it is during the day. I have not checked the starting time yet, but I do know from experience Commonwealth Stadium in not nice at night in October.


3:30 kick.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 29, 2018)

That is a late KO. I will need to check the weather


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs
Skin them cats


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs beating UK bad.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 29, 2018)

Go Noles Go


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 29, 2018)

ggo dogs winning the east


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 29, 2018)

We got to beat Ky first big guy.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs beat dem wildcats!!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 30, 2018)

Here is Munson's call of that 1978 game in Lexington. Dawgs were not look good in the 3rd Qtr.
<iframe width="540" height="360" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 30, 2018)

Remember listening to that game on the Radio. Early on Munson was talking about how cold it was. Jeff Pyburn was a DGD.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs not waiting that long to score on them this week.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs!

Thanks for the memories Charlie!


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 30, 2018)

Rex is a good guy and DGD.


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 30, 2018)

Man I loved me some Willie McClendon and Kevin McLee back in the 70’s.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 30, 2018)

Go old Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 30, 2018)

The East is on the line, let's go get it.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## riprap (Oct 30, 2018)

The most West team in the conference is in the East. Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 31, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 31, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 31, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 31, 2018)

Go Dawgs. Jeff Pyburn was our high school quarterback. He's a DGD for sure!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 31, 2018)

Go Dawgs! Let's clinch the East this weekend!


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 31, 2018)

Go Dawgs and Thankful for a driven determined focused Coach like CKS.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 31, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Oct 31, 2018)

Go Dawgs getting after it


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 31, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs! Let's clinch the East this weekend!





elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs! Let's clinch the East this weekend!


go dogs wanting to play bama


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 31, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 31, 2018)

Go Dawgs knowing that is gonna be cold when the sun goes down in Lexington.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 31, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs winning the East this weekend!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs stopping all the trash talk I will hear if we lose.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs taking charge early.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 1, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs stopping all the trash talk I will hear if we lose.



Go Dawgs not worrying about trash talk because we're going to win.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs ready to play 4 quarters!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs just winning.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 1, 2018)

Go Noles, Dawgs, Bammers.....Yall boys better get out and vote Kemp. Not sure we can stand much of Elfiii's Guvna


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 1, 2018)

Vote twice if ya can


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 1, 2018)

Abrams is my girl!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Nov 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs needing Abrams on the offensive line


----------



## riprap (Nov 1, 2018)

She knows her way around golden corral


----------



## riprap (Nov 1, 2018)

Bet she can chunk some livers a country mile.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 1, 2018)

How we gonna catch some catfish with out chicken livers Rip. Guess we could check other peoples jugs.


----------



## riprap (Nov 1, 2018)

Just take their fish off the line. Bammers fish with jugs


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 1, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Abrams is my girl!!! Go Dawgs!



I figured our resident man of the woods would say that but never you!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 1, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Abrams is my girl!!! Go Dawgs!



Your vote won't count anyway....Go felonious dogs


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 1, 2018)

riprap said:


> Just take their fish off the line. Bammers fish with jugs



You got in trouble the last time you brought that up Rip.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 1, 2018)

Did the Chicken houses survive the hurricane S&S?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 1, 2018)

Hope you did not lose your job.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 1, 2018)

*GO DAWGS!
BEAT KENTUCKY!*


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 1, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Your vote won't count anyway....Go felonious dogs




She’s HAWT!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 1, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> She’s HAWT!!!!



Loving that GAP


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 1, 2018)

Mmm Hmm....... Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 2, 2018)

Brown losing his eye sight.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs on a wet Friday..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 2, 2018)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## riprap (Nov 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs Herschel says Kemp


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 2, 2018)

go dogs in jails


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs on a HS football Friday night in Georgia. My packers beat the sox off of Lowndes Co, and completed a 10-0 regular season. 5 more to go.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 3, 2018)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs on Gameday!

Charlie, pull a Slayer up there in Kentucky and start popping tires on anyone flying that Kentucky Flag!


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 3, 2018)

Well,my Avy is ready,,,,just in case,,,,


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 3, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs on Gameday!
> 
> Charlie, pull a Slayer up there in Kentucky and start popping tires on anyone flying that Kentucky Flag!



I hate to mess up their old tractors. They depend on them for a living.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 3, 2018)

My Sons and Grandsons are at the game. It is a coold day here and gonna be colder when the sun goes down. We just gonna sit here and watch it on TV. Go Dawgs, make us proud.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 3, 2018)

Okay Dawgs, the East is laying there for the taking. Go and get it, it belongs to you.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs playing a complete game.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs looking good despite 2 fumbles.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs gonna put it away in the second half.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs SEC East Champs!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 3, 2018)

Great to whip Ky again, what 25 outta 28 or 29...


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 3, 2018)

Happy day in the Bluegrass. For a few of us anyway.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 3, 2018)

Dawgs got of there with a W.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 3, 2018)

And that is all that counts.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 3, 2018)

Dread playing Alabama, but it will be good for our young guys.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 3, 2018)

They are starting to grow up.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 3, 2018)

I am loving all those young LB's. They will be something to behold before they are done. Now if we can just get some great DL's to go with them.


----------



## mark-7mag (Nov 3, 2018)

I like Fromm and I don’t think he has done anything to lose his job but after watching Alabama and what they’ve done with a dual threat QB makes me wonder what GA’s offence could be running the same type offense.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 3, 2018)

Way to get it done, Dawgs! Let's keep it going!

*GOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DAWGS!*


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2018)

I think


mark-7mag said:


> I like Fromm and I don’t think he has done anything to lose his job but after watching Alabama and what they’ve done with a dual threat QB makes me wonder what GA’s offence could be running the same type offense.


 
I think CKS is not comfortable with his defense to risk TO's by the young kid. I am becoming one of those that dont see anyway for this situation to end good for both QB's. To start with I honestly believe Fromm will play four years. Barring an injury to him Fields will continue to sit.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2018)

But that is just my opinion, which I have been told is wrong a lot by my Wife.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2018)

She is usually right too.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2018)

I told her she did not criticize my opinion when she married me.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs with lots of Opinions, and we dont mind sharing them.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 4, 2018)

go dogs scared of bama


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2018)

I know yall got more to say. Kinda like, Them Dawgs took UK to the shed today, and Bana gonna dread the day they face us, after we have beat Auburn, UMass and the gnats.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2018)

How about we gonna beat Bama like a rented Mule.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2018)

We gonna beat Auburn so bad that they will poison our Pine trees.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2018)

We will roll over Ga Tech like a steam roller. We will leave them flat, not on the flats.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2018)

UMass will give up football when they leave Athens.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2018)

Saban will retire in shame.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 4, 2018)

Go Charlie talking some smack!!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs! We got a month of hate for the Gumps!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2018)

John is a Georgia boy now. I am jelly.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 4, 2018)

Glad to see Charlie on board,now we just need Santa's little helper to follow suit


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2018)

fish hawk said:


> Glad to see Charlie on board,now we just need Santa's little helper to follow suit



I just need you to go fishing one week. We will hit Ochlocknee, Little river, and some great farm ponds.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs fishing in South Georgia. We might even hit the Alapaha.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 5, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs fishing in South Georgia. We might even hit the Alapaha.



Dont carry him to the Alapaha...he ain't seen fishing like that Charlie. It'll ruin a man


----------



## elfiii (Nov 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs fishin' or not fishin'.


----------



## riprap (Nov 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs needing to concentrate on auburn and not look ahead to umass!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs!

Heading back to GA. Tomorrow after we vote!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 5, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Dont carry him to the Alapaha...he ain't seen fishing like that Charlie. It'll ruin a man


Sorry buddy,I grew up on the Alapaha


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs fishing and hunting!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs down on the Alapaha.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 5, 2018)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs fishing and hunting!


and in jail


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 5, 2018)

fish hawk said:


> Sorry buddy,I grew up on the Alapaha


Now I know what's wrong with ya. ?


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 5, 2018)

Growing up our lease was 5,000 acres right outside of Willichoochee on the Alapaha


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2018)

Go bammers in Cali!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 5, 2018)

GO DAWGS EATIN' CRACKLIN' HOE CAKES & COLLARDS!

*We're coming for ya, Bama!
GO DAWGS!*


----------



## riprap (Nov 5, 2018)

I think the horseman or the dude that got Nancy Kerrigan need to have a talk with Tua in the tunnel at the Benz.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs! We want Bama!!!


----------



## riprap (Nov 5, 2018)

Come limping out with NWO spray painted on his back


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 5, 2018)

I wonder what Saban is getting the SEC championship officiating crew for Christmas this year? Hearing he already has sent each of them a nice ham and turkey for Thanksgiving. Saban is so thoughtful.

*GO DAWGS!
BEAT BAMA!*


----------



## riprap (Nov 5, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> I wonder what Saban is getting the SEC championship officiating crew for Christmas this year? Hearing he already has sent each of them a nice ham and turkey for Thanksgiving. Saban is so thoughtful.
> 
> *GO DAWGS!
> BEAT BAMA!*


Should be worth a targeting foul or two


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 5, 2018)

We better do a lot of growing up in the next 3 games, before we even talk about being on the same field with Bama.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 5, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> We better do a lot of growing up in the next 3 games, before we even talk about being on the same field with Bama.


Negative! Bama goes down this year! Go Dawgs! We want Bama!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 5, 2018)

Either way this game will be good for the Dawgs that were playing HS football this time last year.


----------



## riprap (Nov 6, 2018)

After a big breakfast Abrams looking good Go Dawgs for a big offensive line.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Nov 6, 2018)

I remember thugz wearing Miami jackets sagging behind their back. Today it's bama. Roll bandwagonz


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs voting Republican today!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 6, 2018)

go celuse voting for that woman


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs!

Happy birthday M6!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Nov 6, 2018)

Go Abrams headquarters at golden corral


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 6, 2018)

riprap said:


> Go Abrams headquarters at golden corral


Hoping they all get salmonella at the Old GC.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Nov 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs we are still counting and the buffet is running thin, but that's the only thing that is.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 7, 2018)

go dogs skeered of bama


----------



## elfiii (Nov 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs not skeered of Bama.


----------



## riprap (Nov 7, 2018)

Go bammers not living there


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs living next door to Rip!!!,


----------



## riprap (Nov 7, 2018)

John I'll be just off the temple exit tomorrow or Friday shooting my rifle at the range.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 7, 2018)

Rip, have you been to Shot Spot in Carrollton? Me and the wife are looking for a nice indoor range!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 7, 2018)

Got another one today, plus we stole him from the Cackalacies.

https://www.dawgnation.com/football...ail&utm_term=0_24bc7055ac-cc91f7271e-91799345


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs .... Never let up!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 8, 2018)

I'm ready to get that sweet revenge on Bama! I think we're ready too!
*GO MY DAWG BROTHAS & SISTAS REPRESENTING THE G!*


----------



## elfiii (Nov 8, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Got another one today, plus we stole him from the Cackalacies.
> 
> https://www.dawgnation.com/football...ail&utm_term=0_24bc7055ac-cc91f7271e-91799345



Go Dawgs! Keep choppin'!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs. Bite Auburn.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Nov 8, 2018)

John Cooper said:


> Rip, have you been to Shot Spot in Carrollton? Me and the wife are looking for a nice indoor range!
> 
> Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Nov 8, 2018)

No sir. I have only been to advanced bullets there off hwy 113. It's outdoor but they have a short range for pistols. It's all covered. Nothing fancy but they are very knowledgeable and sell quality ammo.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 8, 2018)

riprap said:


> No sir. I have only been to advanced bullets there off hwy 113. It's outdoor but they have a short range for pistols. It's all covered. Nothing fancy but they are very knowledgeable and sell quality ammo.



Thanks man! We will have to check them out. 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Nov 8, 2018)

John Cooper said:


> Thanks man! We will have to check them out.
> 
> Go Dawgs!


Well the shooting area is covered anyway. The target area is a dirt bank. It's like $6 an hour.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 8, 2018)

I gotcha. Still gonna look them up.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 8, 2018)

Go DAWGS reloading their 6 shooter!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 9, 2018)

Happy wet Friday folks! GO DAWGS!


----------



## riprap (Nov 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs we still got hope. Golden corral is about to kick us out though. We got another attorney on stand by for that.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs with attorneys on standby.


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 9, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Happy wet Friday folks! GO DAWGS!


Yep,,,,snow up here,,,,Roll Tide,,,,


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs getting kicked out of the GC in McCrae.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 9, 2018)

Go Team Abrams!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs not voting for liberals!


----------



## mark-7mag (Nov 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs! Diddy loves his Dawgs 

http://www.fox5atlanta.com/news/she...cause-her-dad-wouldn-t-stop-watching-uga-game


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Nov 9, 2018)

We lookin for a new buffet restaurant. Trying to find the GC in Glasgow county. Never give up!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs keeping Stacy healthy and full!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs watching Georgia HS football on a Friday night. My packers beat a weak Etowah County team that played their hearts out.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs in KY !!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs in the Bahamas!! Gonna watch the game in style to night!!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs filleting war eagle meat tonight.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs !!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 10, 2018)

GO DAWGS. Big game.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs from a chilly deer stand!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 11, 2018)

Go DAWGS on an early Sunday morning!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 11, 2018)

Fine,,,,Dawgs and LSU,,,,


----------



## elfiii (Nov 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs burning the Barn down.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs ready for Bama!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## dixiecutter (Nov 11, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs ready for Bama!!


Nah


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 11, 2018)

You wrong!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs getting a heavy spike today. Will fill the freezer up.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs with meat in the freezer!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 12, 2018)

*GO BIG DAWGS!*


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 12, 2018)

go dogs in jail and dogsscared of bama


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 12, 2018)

6 fitting in a little to well out in California.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs ready to roll the tide!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs ready for the rain to move out!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 12, 2018)

Jeff I got a new phone and I need your cell#. PM me with it, if you dont mind.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs down in Nahunta.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 12, 2018)

UMass should be a practice session for us.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 12, 2018)

Then we got to survive the cut blocks at GT then next game.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs Ready To Slap Bama Around! We're 'bout to serve up some cold Peach Clobber! 

*GO DAAAAAAAAAAWGS!*


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 12, 2018)

Roll, roll, roll, the Tide, rudely down the field.
Merrily, merrily, merrily, merrily, Bama 'bout to get killed!

Get ready Gumptards, we're coming for ya!

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 13, 2018)

I wonder if Saban has picked out his officiating crew for the SEC Championship game??

GO DAWGS! Bama SUCKS!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 13, 2018)

Ben Cleveland is BACK!!! GO DAWGS!!

https://247sports.com/college/georg...en-Cleveland-returns-to-first-team-124648763/


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs ready to punch Bama in the mouth!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 13, 2018)

go dogs scared of bama


----------



## elfiii (Nov 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs not scared of Bama.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 13, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> UMass should be a practice session for us.


But a pretty good challenge in the air with the nations leading receiver at Umass so their qb can spin it, too. Maybe they can put young DB Campbell back in and practice having him actually turning back to the ball in coverage instead of just mauling the receiver.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs ready to get some young players some quality game time reps! So they push Bama around!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs beating a BB school.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs getting them kids a whole heap of playing time this week.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs ready to show the world Bama sucks!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 14, 2018)

I wish I was as confidant as Jeff is.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 14, 2018)

They ain’t all that without Tua. Plus they haven’t played anyone yet!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 14, 2018)

Dawgs gonna skin that Tide hide! Bama's championship dreams will be denied! 

Dang Bama fans run their mouths too much! We got this!

*THWB!
GO DAWGS!*


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs! One game at a time!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 14, 2018)

Go Noles in the woods


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 14, 2018)

I like riding in my truck. Bama sucks! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 14, 2018)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs talking smack to Bammers.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs! Happy birthday elfii!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs hoping Jeff knows something that we dont.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 14, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs hoping Jeff knows something that we dont.


I know in my gut! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 15, 2018)

Woke up this morning and that’s right Bama still sucks!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 15, 2018)

Always having faith in my DAWGS! 
GO DAWGS!
BEAT BAMA!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 15, 2018)

I wish I had a buttermilk pie.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 15, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> I wish I had a buttermilk pie.




Go Dawgs wishing they had buttermilk pies!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 15, 2018)

Bo$$ I wish I could mail you a butta milk pie.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 15, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bo$$ I wish I could mail you a butta milk pie.


You could.. It would just be a buttermilk pie glob by the time it got there.... You could try vacuum sealing it to keep it in one piece..


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs who got a Buttermilk pie! Go Dawgs for those that didn’t!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 15, 2018)

Put me in the second group.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 15, 2018)

Just Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs living the Dawgs life!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs wanting some butta milk pie!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs with a sweet tooth.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 16, 2018)

Early morning Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 16, 2018)

early morning dawgsux


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs headed to the woods.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 16, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs headed to the woods.




good luck killer?


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2018)

*GO DAWGS 'BOUT TO SERVE BAMA SOME HUMBLE PIE!*
You skurd yet, M6?


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 16, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> *GO DAWGS 'BOUT TO SERVE BAMA SOME HUMBLE PIE!*
> You skurd yet, M6?


go dogs dreaming.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 16, 2018)

They skeered!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2018)

GO DAWGS fired up about going hunting with dad in the morning! We found a couple of good looking spots the other day. Can't wait to see that sun rise in the morning. Gonna be coolish too. Y'all root our boys on tomorrow.

Best of luck to the rest of y'all hitting the woods!

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs down in Colquitt County where the Packers just beat MacEachern 49 to 20. Dont get any easier though. N. Gwinnett next Friday night.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 17, 2018)

Go deer hunting Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs hunting on a frosty morning.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs with the SEC network in my Athens town!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 17, 2018)

The SEC network gets the last pick of games. I bet that was a tough decision this week


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs in West Virginia...


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 17, 2018)

Go snow Dawgs!

Go Dawgs in the Classic City!!

Go Dawgs up in KY!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Gibson Ga!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 17, 2018)

GO DAWGS.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 17, 2018)

Nice mrs 22.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 17, 2018)

Blow em away early and get the youngins some PT.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 17, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> GO DAWGS fired up about going hunting with dad in the morning! We found a couple of good looking spots the other day. Can't wait to see that sun rise in the morning. Gonna be coolish too. Y'all root our boys on tomorrow.
> 
> Best of luck to the rest of y'all hitting the woods!
> 
> *GO DAWGS!*


good luck. get a big un like elfiiiiiii did. ?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 17, 2018)

Sounds like a great time Lee.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 17, 2018)

Four defensive players and you caint stop em. What up DAWGS
Not that I'm worried about this game...…………...


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 17, 2018)

Mizzou done put 50 on UT.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 17, 2018)

I hate anything orange. But I aint fond of Mizzou either. But go Mizzou


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 17, 2018)

Cook looked good today, but it was UMass.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs now let's get by GT next week with no injuries!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 18, 2018)

*THWB!
GO DAWGS!*


----------



## elfiii (Nov 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs all over the world!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Glory Glory to ol' GEORGIA!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 18, 2018)

Sing on sister 22. Go Dawgs.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 18, 2018)

sundaydawgsux. go tek?


----------



## riprap (Nov 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs getting ready for gnats diving for your knees


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 18, 2018)

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs getting ready for gnats diving for your knees



This game always scared me. The other thing that scares me is that we dont have the speed on the corners as we did last year. UMass ripped us several times going outside. Almost everyone we have played has. You know we gonna get a steady diet of the option.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs! Let's go Dawgs wreck tech!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 18, 2018)

Tek sucks! Bama sucks! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 18, 2018)

Cupcake weekend for several teams. Back to the game in a couple weeks.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 18, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Tek sucks! Bama sucks! Go Dawgs!


That's right! You tell it like it is, Dawg! No need to sugar coat it! Some around here simply can't handle the hard truth. You and I are just keeping it real. 

*THW THOSE SISSY JACKETS!*
*BAMA SUCKS AND SABAN IS A FRAUD!*
*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 18, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> That's right! You tell it like it is, Dawg! No need to sugar coat it! Some around here simply can't handle the hard truth. You and I are just keeping it real.
> 
> *THW THOSE SISSY JACKETS!*
> *BAMA SUCKS AND SABAN IS A FRAUD!*
> *GO DAWGS!*


I bet Herrien rushes for close to 100 on them to. Holyfield will plow those fat soft D linemen too! Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 18, 2018)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs now let's get by GT next week with no injuries!!


It’s gonna be a war for sure.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 18, 2018)

I hope we beat Tech worse than we did UMass and dont get anyone hurt doing it.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 18, 2018)

Got too win two more to get to Atlanta Jeff, if we do, I will be calling you. Beating North Gwinnett is gonna be tough.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 18, 2018)

Holler at me if they win I’m ready! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 19, 2018)

go dogs scared of tek.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 19, 2018)

go dogs knowing bamas gonna killyall?


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs loving the fact we get to slap tek and Bama in the mouths in back to back weeks!!! It’s like Christmas comes early!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 19, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs loving the fact we get to slap tek and Bama in the mouths in back to back weeks!!! It’s like Christmas comes early!!!




Go Dawgs cheering for Auburn! I hope Auburn beats them and UGA crushes their dreams a week later!

Gonna put Saban into Cardiac Arrest! Saint Nicholas is heading for retirement!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs with a coach on the rise, not one that will be using a walking stick before long.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs beating Tech and whupping Bama back to back.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs killing all the deer in West Georgia.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 19, 2018)

Here’s to the Bullpups whipping the baby jackets back in the day....


----------



## riprap (Nov 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs enjoying a campfire burning some sweet gum. It keeps you warm twice


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs knowing Bama is overrated!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 19, 2018)

westcobbdog said:


> Here’s to the Bullpups whipping the baby jackets back in the day....



That game used to be on Thanksgiving day and it was broadcast on radio at one time. I remember sitting with my Granddaddy listening to them. It was the Scottish Rites game IIRC.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs with good memories!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 20, 2018)

Go DAWGs and to heck with Ga. Tech.




That's the most polite way I can put it on here.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 20, 2018)

tuesday dogsux. go dogsux scared of tek.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs getting ready to send Saban into retirement!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## lagrangedave (Nov 20, 2018)

Ain’t scared.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 21, 2018)

Go DAWGS ... wreck the North Ave Trade School!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 21, 2018)

Go Dogs beating tek with a few starting OL out.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 21, 2018)

westcobbdog said:


> Go Dogs beating tek with a few starting OL out.



We resting them and getting them healthy for the big Game.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 22, 2018)

happy Thanksgiving dogsux


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs and Happy Thanksgiving to all!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 22, 2018)

Happy Thanksgiving Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Nov 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Nov 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs and Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs who ate way to much!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs swatting the bugs.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs visiting family!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs and SEC football.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs on a HS football Friday night in Georgia. Colquitt County Packers 45, North Gwinnett 0. One more win Jeff and we will be seeing you.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 23, 2018)

Come on home Charlie! Go Pack and Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 24, 2018)

Got to beat Archer first Jeff. They headed down to CC next Friday night.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 24, 2018)

Hope you dwags are prepared for a arse whuppin tomorrow . . . LOL


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs!

Squash the bug's!!


----------



## mark-7mag (Nov 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs ! Humiliate the Dorks !


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs!

Swat the flies!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 24, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope you dwags are prepared for a arse whuppin tomorrow . . . LOL


? Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 24, 2018)

Sing it with me now. And to Heck with Georgia Tech.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 24, 2018)

Go Dogs remembering my Sr yr of HS spent camping out on the Tracks ( last game trx were open ) for the Ga-Gt game. Dog buses roll up mid morning and first Dog off the bus was Rex Robinson, from Marietta. He tossed a shirt our way and we wrestled each other in the mud for a few minutes for the prize. Don't remember the final score that day but we won so we went home happy.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs! Whip Tech!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 24, 2018)

Y'all ready? I'm fired up and ret to get it on! A dominating win over Tech today, with no injuries, would be nice. But I am expecting a hard fought game.

*WRECK TECH!*
*TO HECK WITH TECH!*
*BEAT TECH!*
*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!! Beat them nats!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs ready for Bama!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 24, 2018)

I said Goooo Daaaawwwwwggggggsssssss!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 24, 2018)

Good day so far and UsCw is beating ND


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 24, 2018)

I feel better about the Dawgs performance after watching Bama play some sloppy ball against an Auburn team that got beat by a very bad UT team.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 24, 2018)

If Bama plays run defense us like they did against Auburn in the first half, they will be looking at 4 or 5 TD's on the board.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 24, 2018)

Charlie we beat Bama by two TD’s. I’m telling  ehhrbodi


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs another day closer to the epic Bama beat down!


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs! Win in the ATL!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## tcward (Nov 25, 2018)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 25, 2018)

happy sunday dawgs. next sunday will suck for yall. roll tide. ?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> happy sunday dawgs. next sunday will suck for yall. roll tide. ?



6 you prolly right in saying Bamer will win. But to us, the Dawgs will never suck. It is a Dawg thing, you would not understand.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs ready to Roll the Tide!


----------



## riprap (Nov 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs been enjoying good football and good hunting the past two weeks


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 25, 2018)

Next week we enjoy back to back SECC wins! Then onto beating the Gumps the second time for the Natty! That’s if they can beat Clemson. I’m not sure they can my gut is torn on that game. I guess it’ll come down to Saban sleeping with the refs! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs with much more confidence than I have.


----------



## riprap (Nov 25, 2018)

I wuz there last year. Don't think I can make it this year. Auburn fans were pleasant. Even saw one old bama fan all decked out trying to make his life better. He knew daddy Saban was busy making deals with the committee.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Atlanta this Saturday!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 26, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs in Atlanta this Saturday!



Go DAWGS!  You know them bammer boys are worried, they are all runnin' dat mouf!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 26, 2018)

MudDucker said:


> Go DAWGS!  You know them bammer boys are worried, they are all runnin' dat mouf!


Tulip going to see a lot of the roof in the Benz Saturday. From his back!!! They can’t back into this year. They have to win their way in! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs! Bama Sucks!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 26, 2018)

Go Dogs playing 17 true freshman vs tek. Also 5 additional redshirt fresh played, too. 
Win or lose vs bammy this Sr class have won around 28 of 32 games in their UGA career.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs! THWB!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs hoping it don't get ugly Saturday.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs not worried about Bama!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs just keep chopping!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs angling for a win this Saturday.


----------



## riprap (Nov 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs for rich Tech fans stealing seats in the Benz from bammers living in deer camp campers


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs hoping we can keep it within 21 points.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs knowing we win this game!


----------



## riprap (Nov 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs knowing Fields will be in 2nd half for mop up duty getting ready for Clemson


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 26, 2018)

I can’t wait to see our s our team playing in the 4th! Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 27, 2018)

Go DAWGS shooting elephants and turning the tide!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 27, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


>


Hillarous,,,,????


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 27, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs!


Good Lord,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 27, 2018)

Can't stop laughing,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 27, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


>


Whats that old saying,,,,


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## John Cooper (Nov 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 27, 2018)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 27, 2018)

go dogs stocking up on kleenex


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 27, 2018)

Want to puzzle the heck out of a Bama fan? Ask them what the image below is. 








*THWB AND THAT MIDGET NICK SABAN!*
*GO DAWGS!*
*BEAT THOSE GUMPTARDS!*


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 28, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> Want to puzzle the heck out of a Bama fan? Ask them what the image below is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If it had been invented anywhere other than in Alabama we would be calling it a "teeth brush".

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 29, 2018)

Jeff they have moved the HS title game to the following Wednesday, after the Soccer game is played. We will be there the 11th if anyone wants to have a SF lunch. All of this depends on us beating Archer this weekend, which I happen to think we will do easily. You decide you want to get into the mess in downtown Atlanta, come on down.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs and Pack beating one more  Atlanta team.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 29, 2018)

If your in town I’ll get down there Charlie. Just let us know. Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs coming to the ATL for the HS playoffs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 29, 2018)

We still got to dispatch Archer first.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs in the ATL.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 29, 2018)

If we do beat Archer I would like to get together with yall.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs looking for a miracle Saturday.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 29, 2018)

I am afraid our D is not up to the challenge. Even below average teams have ran on us this year, and Bama aint no average team.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 29, 2018)

They will still be my Dawgs win or lose. Being a Bamer is easy. Being a Dawg takes dedication. Nothing like them on the face of the earth.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 29, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs looking for a miracle Saturday.


I think your gonna need it,,,,


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Nov 29, 2018)

Ohh the arrogant bama fans. Saban making their life complete. Go Dawgs for back to back SEC champs.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## riprap (Nov 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs on a Friday morning!

Hunker down boys!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs ready to win another SEC championship!

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 30, 2018)

roll tide. thwuga.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 30, 2018)

go dogs getting their crying rags ready


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 30, 2018)

go dogs in denial


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 30, 2018)

go dogs in jail


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 30, 2018)

go whiny dogs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 30, 2018)

Go DAWGS! Getting ready!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 30, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> go dogs in jail


My people!!! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs on a High School Football Friday. Go Packers beat Archer so I can go to that new fancy stadium week after next.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2018)

It would be nice to sit in a Stadium that hosted the SECCG that the Dawgs routed Bamer in.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2018)

My sons headed that way today. They have been to every SECCG that Georgia has been involved in.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs!

Charlie you raised em right!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 30, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> go dogs in jail


Go Dawgs not poisoning trees!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs! Prove them wrong!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs, bring the best game they have!


----------



## riprap (Nov 30, 2018)

Come on Dawgs bring the tech fans double misery


----------



## riprap (Nov 30, 2018)

If you have more A's on your car than you got in school you might be a bama fan.


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 30, 2018)

Sorry guys,you guys rooting for the Dawgs is like rooting for Northwestern to beat OSU at home,,,,although I hope they do,,,,not likely though,,,,


----------



## elfiii (Nov 30, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Sorry guys,you guys rooting for the Dawgs is like rooting for Northwestern to beat OSU at home,,,,although I hope they do,,,,not likely though,,,,



Ummm no, it's not but you're a Swamp Yankee so you wouldn't understand. 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs not listening to Yankees!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2018)

We proved Alabama wrong many years ago, when they had to forfeit some games for cheating.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Nov 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## riprap (Nov 30, 2018)

Kydawg might be watching soccer at the Benz


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2018)

Might have been the best HS football game I have ever seen in Moultrie. Them boys came to Moultrie loaded for bear. They were leading the pack late when Fitzgerald ties it up. CC wins it when we block a PAT. Great game Archer. Milton is next in the Mercedes and I plan to be there. The PK down there is the best HS kicker in the nation. Kicked 5 FG's tonight including 3 for more than 50 yards to keep CC in the game.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs ready to be back to back SEC champions!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 1, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs ready to be back to back SEC champions!!



Go Dawgs liking dis. ^


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 1, 2018)

GO DAWGS getting ready to punch their playoff ticket! Back to back, baby! I feel it!











I bet Lee used to dress real fly like this homey at the 1:54 minute mark!





*GET DOWN AND GOOOOOOOOO DAWGS!*


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 1, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> GO DAWGS getting ready to punch their playoff ticket! Back to back, baby! I feel it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wish you guys luck,,,,your gonna need it,,,,


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 1, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Wish you guys luck,,,,your gonna need it,,,,


Thanks, bud! It will be a challenge, but we certainly believe we can do it!

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 1, 2018)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 1, 2018)

Go Dogs, expecting to be in this game contending for a title every year. 
Hoping if coach tucker does leave for Colorado he doesn’t take a few commits with him.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Dec 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs! Stacey Abrams and lawyers say roll tide


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 1, 2018)

Man we went prevent and played not to lose the last qtr.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2018)

well I’m torn right now. Kirby has the process down to a T on getting us there. But, his game day decisions worry me a lot. He completely gift wrapped the game in the 4th.  Let them beat us head on don’t give it to them.


----------



## riprap (Dec 1, 2018)

I apologize to Fromm. Fields looked like a deer in headlights all night. Wasted downs when he came in. The only thing I could criticize Fromm for is not getting that first down and sliding. The defense did plenty enough to win the game. Bama is the luckiest team of all time. All that scrambling they never hold and never get called for PI


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2018)

Georgia is a championship caliber team by all means. No matter what the guys in the little 10 say the SEC is the toughest conference out there. We will be in the CFP again soon.  

Go Dawgs I may be disappointed but my love for the Dawgs never wavers!!!!!!!


----------



## riprap (Dec 1, 2018)

This is why GT fans didn't switch to any old team.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 1, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> well I’m torn right now. Kirby has the process down to a T on getting us there. But, his game day decisions worry me a lot. He completely gift wrapped the game in the 4th.  Let them beat us head on don’t give it to them.



Phooey on that. Bama plain out whipped us in the second half. It's the players that play the game, not the coaches. The players' job is to execute the plays the coaches call. Our guys didn't do that when it counted. Our team is 70% Frosh and Sophomores. Any chance we had of beating Bama was an outside chance. The team played well tonight but they came up short because the better team outplayed them but not by much. They will learn from this and it will make them a better team.

Put things in perspective. When was the last time the Dawgs played in back to back SECCG's? Nawsuh, I'm not going to criticize CKS or the team. They gave it all they had and lost and thas all there ares hoss.

Champion Sportswear slogan - "It takes a little bit more to be a champion". We need just "a little bit more".


----------



## elfiii (Dec 1, 2018)

And by God, *Go Dawgs!*


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 1, 2018)

Refs screwed us bad late when Ridley was mugged by bammy db being held with both atms with ball in air and refs did not notice.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Phooey on that. Bama plain out whipped us in the second half. It's the players that play the game, not the coaches. The players' job is to execute the plays the coaches call. Our guys didn't do that when it counted. Our team is 70% Frosh and Sophomores. Any chance we had of beating Bama was an outside chance. The team played well tonight but they came up short because the better team outplayed them but not by much. They will learn from this and it will make them a better team.
> 
> Put things in perspective. When was the last time the Dawgs played in back to back SECCG's? Nawsuh, I'm not going to criticize CKS or the team. They gave it all they had and lost and thas all there ares hoss.
> 
> Champion Sportswear slogan - "It takes a little bit more to be a champion". We need just "a little bit more".


We’ll agree to disagree. Coaches put their team in a position to win the game not lose. Punt the football and MAKE the other team win it. Kirby phooey that game time decision in the worst way. That play call was just plain stupid. I’m not saying fire Kirby but he has made some rookie mistakes and he better learn from it. Saban I’m sure will send him a thank you text later for that call... ?


----------



## elfiii (Dec 1, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> We’ll agree to disagree.



Yes we will. Like has been said, if it had worked he'd be a genius.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Yes we will. Like has been said, if it had worked he'd be a genius.


It didn’t so that why we’re talking about it.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 1, 2018)

san


westcobbdog said:


> Refs screwed us bad late when Ridley was mugged by bammy db being held with both atms with ball in air and refs did not notice.


roll tide


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Dec 1, 2018)

After texting with many of my friends (who are unfortunately elephant fans), I finally feel confident in saying DAWGS IN ‘19 and thereafter! DAWGS learn from the bad play calls in this game. GO DAWGS AND EFF the circus elephants!!!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Dec 1, 2018)

Matty 5 knows he was sweating bullets during this game. It’s all good though bro, you’ve enjoyed your last for a while!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 1, 2018)

Pass interference and CBS didn’t have the guts to mention 
Both arms on Ridley
This crap is rigged


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2018)

The fake punt never had a chance of working. Punt the ball, you are still in a tie game. Stop them and go down and try a FG.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2018)

There very little difference in the Quality of these two teams. They are a lot better than I gave them credit far. They should be in the Playoffs.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2018)

But they wont be.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

Not ashamed at our season at all. Dawgs are the real deal and only getting better!


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 2, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs!
> 
> Not ashamed at our season at all. Dawgs are the real deal and only getting better!


Heck of a great game,,,,


----------



## riprap (Dec 2, 2018)

I really don't mind the fake punt but I don't think we've ran a successful gimmick play all year. Bama would have scored from their own 1inch line. That's just the way they roll and how lucky they can get. 4 fumbles bounce right into their hands. They call a touchdown on a nanosecond possession. They get to bring in fresh legs two years in a row  when our defense had their number. They are good, they have good fortune and have plenty of 5* well coached experienced help on the sidelines when needed.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Dec 2, 2018)

Go DAWGS looking forward to a good bowl game and bigger things in ‘19!

GOOO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!

I honestly didn't think the Dawgs had a prayer, CKS proved me wrong!!!

The Dawgs have a bright future under CKS !!!!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 2, 2018)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!!!!!!
> 
> I honestly didn't think the Dawgs had a prayer, CKS proved me wrong!!!
> 
> The Dawgs have a bright future under CKS !!!!!!!!



This. ^ Go Dawgs winning their bowl game and getting a jump on next season.


----------



## hopper (Dec 2, 2018)

I for one am proud of our Dawgs. That was a darn good game last night, they gave Bama a run for there money.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs! I want Kirby fired after the punt fiasco! Honestly though I know he’d like that call back!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 2, 2018)

go dogs  changing to bama avatars


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs keeping their avatar!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2018)

This is CKS's third year. T H I R D. THis is not his 13th. I would not be too comfortable if I was Bama, with how close CKS played them in his second and THIRD year. Now if he has not won one after 13 years, they may be right. 13 years, that is how long it took their hero.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 2, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> This is CKS's third year. T H I R D. THis is not his 13th. I would not be too comfortable if I was Bama, with how close CKS played them in his second and THIRD year. Now if he has not won one after 13 years, they may be right. 13 years, that is how long it took their hero.


hes still o and tua


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Dec 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs, third time will be the charm.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs! I remember back as a kid in Athens if a Georgia team lost to the Barn, Tech, Fl. Or Ut (any 2 of the 4) in the same season their would be talk of firing, now days we lose 2 games and folks don't think our coach is worth keeping.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2018)

We had a good season, got a good coach and the future is bright.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2018)

Fire everyone! Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Dec 2, 2018)

Miami wants to trade. Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 2, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> We had a good season, got a good coach and the future is bright.


congrats on a truly great seasons.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2018)

Appreciate that 6. We had a great season with the youngest team in the SEC.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2018)

I learned today that Alabama has the best fumble recovering team in the nation. They spend three hours every day on how to score a TD when you get the snot out of you and drop the ball.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2018)

Their day is coming and when it does, I hope I am still around. I like Alabama and will pull for them to win the NC. But that bunch of bandwagon fans, who dont even know who Joe Namath is, is a blight on that whole deal over there.


----------



## riprap (Dec 2, 2018)

A nanosecond is full control in bamaland. I guess another pillow on the bed and picture on the wall in the bama room. The tech memorabilia is almost in the trash. Roll bamatech.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 3, 2018)

riprap said:


> A nanosecond is full control in bamaland. I guess another pillow on the bed and picture on the wall in the bama room. The tech memorabilia is almost in the trash. Roll bamatech.



If anyone saw the Ole Miss v Kentucky game, you saw a guy catch a ball, pull it in to his body and roll over, and then a Ky player dove on him and knocked it loose, the Ole Miss guy held the ball about 20 times longer than the Bamer guy did against us. We would have still lost the game, but why does Alabama always come out on the winning side when to comes to questionable calls. I use to laugh at people that said Bamer always have the refs on their side, I now believe they have them in their back pocket. Clearly interference on the deep ball to the end zone at the end, and they never dreamed of calling it.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 3, 2018)

If we ever beat them we will have to be at least 3 TD's ahead with less than a minute left in the game.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs building a team that will beat Bama so bad that even their refs wont be able to stop it.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 3, 2018)

Pass interference and CBS didn’t have the guts to mention
Both arms on Ridley
This crap is rigged


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs on to the sugar bowl and beat Texas!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 3, 2018)

go dogs butthurt. bama won fairly.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 3, 2018)

dogs outplayed bama most of the game. just could not finish.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 3, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> dogs outplayed bama most of the game. just could not finish.


As bad as it “Hurts” that’s 100% fact! Go Dawgs hoping Kirby finds a way to finish!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 3, 2018)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 3, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> dogs outplayed bama most of the game. just could not finish.



The Dawgs played 48 minutes worth of football. Bama played 60 minutes. 

Go Dawgs learning to play all 60 minutes.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 3, 2018)

GO DAWGS having to swim to their deer stand after all this rain! Good gracious at the water!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs living down the road from Rip!


----------



## riprap (Dec 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs for John and rip getting together soon to iron out the Dawgs' problems


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 3, 2018)

I wish y’all would have gotten together before the SECG!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 3, 2018)

elfiii said:


> The Dawgs played 48 minutes worth of football. Bama played 60 minutes.
> 
> Go Dawgs learning to play all 60 minutes.



It is coming Lee, it is coming.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!

We probably could Rip, just don't mean they would listen!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2018)

Early morning Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Dec 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs and roll bamaTech


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 4, 2018)

elfiii said:


> The Dawgs played 48 minutes worth of football. Bama played 60 minutes.
> 
> Go Dawgs learning to play all 60 minutes.



Actually, Bammer or rather Jalen played 15 minutes of football, but it was the 15 minutes that counted.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 4, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> It is coming Lee, it is coming.



I feel it coming Charlie. Next year we're gonna kick the door down and bust up into an NC.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 4, 2018)

Go DAWGS today and everyday.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs 
It’s coming


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2018)

Keep hope alive, and GO DAWGS!


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 4, 2018)

elfiii said:


> I feel it coming Charlie. Next year we're gonna kick the door down and bust up into an NC.


Should have done this year. Bama was awful


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2018)

king killer delete said:


> Should have done this year. Bama was awful




Especially at the LOS...... Go Dawgs!!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 5, 2018)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs getting em next year


----------



## elfiii (Dec 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs waiting on Charlie to pick a lunch spot!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 5, 2018)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs waiting on Charlie to pick a lunch spot!




dang. yall picking out a birthday feast spot. happy birthday boss


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 5, 2018)

go 0 and tua dogs


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 5, 2018)

go dogs in denial


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs ready to slap Bama in da mouth in all 4 quarters!


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 5, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> go dogs in denial


? ? ? ?


----------



## riprap (Dec 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs! Go bamatechies.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 5, 2018)

Go Dogs.
Just read where UGA was number 1 nationally in research and development and bringing commercial products to the market, beating second place university of Michigan 52-37. 
52 commercial products bought to market in one year.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs hoping they can meet some of their friends next Wednesday.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 5, 2018)

I want to go to a place where they dont blow their horn at me and give me the one finger wave.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 5, 2018)

I keep hearing next year. I also hear blame the refs. Time to own it and get on. Georgia should have done it this year. Got to make it happen. Stop the stupid plays and win. Bama ain’t going away , Florida and LSU are only getting better. Kentucky going to get better. So it’s time to quit crying and get tough enough to win. Roll Tide.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 5, 2018)

king killer delete said:


> I keep hearing next year. I also hear blame the refs. Time to own it and get on. Georgia should have done it this year. Got to make it happen. Stop the stupid plays and win. Bama ain’t going away , Florida and LSU are only getting better. Kentucky going to get better. So it’s time to quit crying and get tough enough to win. Roll Tide.



Killer I think we will get there. CKS is lining up the talent, and he is still learning how to be a HC. Nick did not come in and win NC's right off the bat. In fact it took him 13 years to get where CKS had us last year. Is Kirby gonna make some mistakes? Yes he will, but he will learn from them slowly but surely and will end up as a great coach. I dont think anyone will ever achieve the level of success that Saban has achieved, but if anybody get close, I think it will be Kirby. Right now there is no program in the country that can measure up to what Saban has done. I do think that CKS has came as close as any other team out there.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs, hoping it's somewhere I can make to meet up with y'all Charlie!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 6, 2018)

king killer delete said:


> I keep hearing next year. I also hear blame the refs. Time to own it and get on. Georgia should have done it this year. Got to make it happen. Stop the stupid plays and win. Bama ain’t going away , Florida and LSU are only getting better. Kentucky going to get better. So it’s time to quit crying and get tough enough to win. Roll Tide.


The Dawgs definitely over achieved this year. Wasn’t Bama a 3 TD favorite in the SECCG. This team was young but we also seen youth in our HC. As far as UK they had the best team in 40 years and we destroyed their season. All those seniors are gone. UF is currently in 20th place in recruiting so vintage Mullen he can’t recruit! We are undefeated in the east the last two year. Not one team in the east is close to the talent  we field. Again another post of ignorance. But that’s ok. Kirby will get us over the hump. He kind of already has...? Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Dec 6, 2018)

We should have done it? Were we not a big underdog? One of the youngest teams in the SEC, playing the most prolific offense bama has fielded. Bama was the team that underperformed and squeaked out another win with another quarterback playing for nothing to lose. As fans all we can do is pull for our teams. I swear these bammers actually think they make a difference for their team.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 6, 2018)

good morning mutts


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs getting ready for the Sugar Bowl and

*Boomer! Sooner!*

**


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs charging their Jazzy up for the SF lunch!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs having a practice in the Sugar Bowl.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## brownceluse (Dec 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs looking forward to a Chili Dawg with some friends.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs headed to that new stadium in Atlanta. If any of yall get to go, you will get a chance to see the best Place Kicker in Georgia HS history. Ryan Fitzgerald, holds about ever PK record. He puts his KO out of the end zone every time, unless told to do other wise. He has a 60 yard field goal this year and several over 50. Georgia, Auburn and FSU are among the colleges recruiting him. He is also a pretty good punter.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 7, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> The Dawgs definitely over achieved this year. Wasn’t Bama a 3 TD favorite in the SECCG. This team was young but we also seen youth in our HC. As far as UK they had the best team in 40 years and we destroyed their season. All those seniors are gone. UF is currently in 20th place in recruiting so vintage Mullen he can’t recruit! We are undefeated in the east the last two year. Not one team in the east is close to the talent  we field. Again another post of ignorance. But that’s ok. Kirby will get us over the hump. He kind of already has...? Go Dawgs!


All that being said. Alabama was beat in all the stats except one the scoreboard. Everyone says next year. Bama will be there as will LSU, Florida and Mississippi state.


----------

